# Update on surprise kitten!



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to update everyone on the "surprise kitten" since many followed the story, if you don't know the story, you can read it in my previous post, it should be on my page.

Anyway, kitten is doing well. Closing un on five weeks! She's starting to eat wet food and a little dry food. I'm using Chicken soup for the kitten soul grain free dry and then a grain free wet food. I also got cat milk formula which I've been adding to ALL my cats food which seems to be serving them well. She is still suckling but it is much less frequent and all but one of Annie's nipples have returned to normal.

She is very cuddly, and loves to lay on her back and have you rub her belly. She also can RUN. She actually learned to run before she was able to walk without falling over. 
We still don't have a name for her! It been a rough road because we wanna find something perfect. Haha. I've never gotten to name a cat before so I feel an extreme sense of power. I think we have it narrowed down to Maebe and Stormy. Both fit her so we'll see. If you have any thoughts on my names or your own suggestions let me know!

And here are some pictures. I'll include newborn and now 











































As you can see her colors have really darkened from first picture to last. Over the last few days its really darkened to a dark gray/light black. They seem like mackerel markings and she has two tab stripes from the top to the bottom of her spine. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*o m g* does it come any sweeter than this!!!!!!!!
my heart melts!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ow wow! She's gorgeous! And that pic of her cuddling with her momma is to die for! !!!!! I'm in LOVE!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh so cute. These pics will put Cat Face in a diabetic coma.

A couple of the pics look like she has folded ears. Is that just a camera trick or does she?

Beautiful classic tabby swirl - probably tied with tuxedo for my favorite fur marking/pattern.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow!!! too adorable


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Diabetic coma, LOL...I think I just entered it! SO ADORABLE! I would easily buy a print like that, frame it and hang it on my wall....unbelievably warm, cuddly and CUTE!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What sweet pictures!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

THIS ONE!! OMG!! I may have to reconsider adopting some kittens.....
_*naw.*_ But OH SO CUTE anyways!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhhhh...Cuteness Overload!!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Such great photos!! Does surprise kitten have a name yet? Momma/baby would look great framed and the one of kitten sticking tongue out too! Their markings look so well together...just momma and her one baby are so cute


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

We've finally decided on Duffy as her name! She's very photogenic. She is so cuddly and well behaved, so getting a picture that isn't just a blur of kitten is easy. Her and mom are practically attached at the hip! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Duffy, A cute name for a cutie pie!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

These photos are magazine worthy - how can one not smile?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I just died from cuteness


----------



## psteele03 (Aug 28, 2013)

Amazing! She's the sweetest little thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, reviving this thread to post some update pics! I haven't been on in a while. She's getting really big :,)
Her name is officially Josie! She doesn't respond to it though(or anything else).

















These next to make me crack up every time 
















Hope everyone is doing well!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a doll!! Josie is one cute kitten!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG. The pics of them hugging are just the sweetest things ever. I love seeing fat kitten bellies! And don't you just want to spend all day kissing her feet? 

She's really beautiful. I'm quite partial to tabbies. They have such pretty markings.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

emilyatl said:


> OMG. The pics of them hugging are just the sweetest things ever. I love seeing fat kitten bellies! *And don't you just want to spend all day kissing her feet? *
> 
> She's really beautiful. I'm quite partial to tabbies. They have such pretty markings.


My neighbor does this to her cats!!! I can't help but wonder where those feet have been! :neutral: Actually I KNOW where those feet have been!!! :dis


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Marcia said:


> My neighbor does this to her cats!!! I can't help but wonder where those feet have been! :neutral: Actually I KNOW where those feet have been!!! :dis


LOL, yeah, I know. With all of my foster kittens, I've help them clean their feet (baby wipes), otherwise they seem to track poo (kitten poo is always so soft). So I defintiely know where they've been. :| But I still want to kiss them all day! And their little bellies.


----------



## Dr. Penguin (Jul 8, 2013)

oh oh such cute bean toes!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, thanks for the update pictures! So sweet!


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll be sure to give her extra kisses in for all of you! She's in the ball of energy phase though where cuddling is not on her agenda so I may just get my nose bitten. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She the epitome of adorable.


----------

